

Thoughts on the Facebook deploy and push process - ozchrisb
http://ablogaboutcode.com/2011/05/27/recap-and-thoughts-on-the-facebook-deploy-and-push-process/

======
akent
Original video of the presentation here:
[http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10100259101684977&...](http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10100259101684977&oid=9445547199&comments)

